# Cricketers Arms Clone



## primusbrew (10/5/11)

Hi all, I am hoping to get some help formulating a recipe for an AG clone of the Cricketers Arms Lager. I have a mate that really likes it and they want to start brewing so I thought I would make one with them. I have had the beer a few times before and I thought it was quite good. Here is the website for it that has a few hints on the recipe: http://www.cricketersarmslager.com/. On there it says:
_Cricketers Arms Lager is brewed longer to deliver an extra dry lager that is full bodied and refreshing beer. Made with sun dried Australian malt, Cricketers is infused with Amarillo hops, imparting an intriguing citrus character to the aroma and flavour. Cricketers Arms is brewed to enjoy icy cold! _

Also from memory it ihas some colour to it as well. I don't have a lot of experiencing in creating recipes but at this stage I am thinking:

Joe White Pale 95%
Joe White Light Crystal 5%

POR @ 60min
Amarillo @ 20min

Some type of lager yeast

If anyone has had it before and could help me work a recipe that would produce a similar style beer it would be much appreciated.


----------



## primusbrew (4/7/11)

Any advice on this would be great. I am planning on brewing this on Saturday and I dont have a lot experience in formulating AG recipes.

Thanks


----------



## mje1980 (4/7/11)

I havent had that beer, but your recipe should give you a decent lager. Keep it simple if your new to formulating recipes. I'd use S189 dry lager yeast, though a temp controlled fridge would really help. Im not sure about amarillo in a lager but it could work. Give it a go, the more you brew, the better you'll get at knowing which malts you like/dislike.


----------



## primusbrew (9/7/11)

mje1980 said:


> I havent had that beer, but your recipe should give you a decent lager. Keep it simple if your new to formulating recipes. I'd use S189 dry lager yeast, though a temp controlled fridge would really help. Im not sure about amarillo in a lager but it could work. Give it a go, the more you brew, the better you'll get at knowing which malts you like/dislike.



Thanks mje. I just set up a fermentation fridge so I'll give that yeast a go. 

I've heard others say that amarillo may not work in a lager. Having had the commercial Cricketer's ArmsI can't say there was anything wrong with it. I think I will use it with a light hand though.


----------



## jameslol (23/1/13)

hey primus

i'm looking to brew one of these myself. did you end up doing yours? and if so, how did it go?

i'm very new to homebrewing (extract), but i think the cricketers arms is a great beer, and i've got a fermentation fridge now

thanks
james


----------

